# Liquor licence for a married non Muslim woman



## jordan1000 (Jan 30, 2013)

do you know if a married non Muslim woman (whose husband is a Muslim) can get a liquor licence in her name (in Abu Dhabi)?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Probably not if her husband is her sponsor. But if she is sponsored by her employer it is probably possible.


----------

